# Some don't do cold!



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So after a morning low of 2 degrees it warmed up to 10 degrees and winds were calm and sun was shinning bright, so I decide to let the boys out of the barn and get some sun.....well......

I LOVE THESE BOYS!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a pretty day...they must love it....  :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I felt that bitter cold too! Your boys look very content staying inside...I can't blame them. Bones will be ok, he is certainly one brave little guy to even want to walk in that stuff!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What pretty goats! Poor little Bones.  I believe he'll see his best friend again someday.
By the way...I like your new avatar! Cute!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Milkmaid for noticing my new avatar, it is actually an antique framed pic hanging in my house.....My little Murphy was my other avatar, I'm just not ready to see his pic...It's been a week and I'm still having a hard time over loosing him.....we will wait until spring and then decide on maybe bringing in 1 or even 2 new boys!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I too took a double take at your post because of the avatar - I totally understand the need to change. 


I suggest 2 new wethers so they can aclimate together 

The boys look great - I can't blame them for not wanting to go out, its terribly cold!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep....that's our thinking to as far as bringing in 2 new boys.....I have already been checking out breeders sites....I don't care about show goats, but I do want healthy boys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: I hear ya.... :thumb:


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Awww they're cuties! My goats feel the same way, we have about 3-4 inches here and they are NOT amused.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

We've had that bitter cold too. Any day it's not snowing/blowing wind I let the boys out. Jake looks almost like a little donkey!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahhhh....we have been wanting some mini donkeys...lol! Jake is what we like to call, our Pigpine!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

So sorry about the loss of Murphy... :hug: :hug: :hug: 
You're other boys are looking nice and healthy! And adorable, I mean handsome, of course!  I love your wethers! 

What breed are you looking into buying?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Your little guys look quite content to enjoy their brekkie with a view to theoutside! Too cute... when and if you're ready for another boy or two, I'd be happy to help!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable  and brave lil Bones, I'm sure he enjoyed his freedom, but how sad that his buddy isn't with him  I'm sure it's very difficult...lots of hugs for you and Bones!

Our buck isn't a fan of the snow, he pretty much hides in his shelter. The girls are in and out either in the stall, out trying to browse in the pen or in the addition we've been making to their lil'barn. It's sunny and around 30 degrees, a beautiful day, and they are grazing, soaking up the sun.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

The boys have had a great day....hubby and I split and stacked wood all day, so we had the big doors opened and while we were working let the boys out.....they love the freedom of being out of their fenced area.....they like being out in our drive and lane where hubby plows. They also loved climbing on the mountian of wood we had delivered yesterday. Bones is doing really well! We will always miss Murphy though, the barn is not the same without him.

Denise and Tara....I will most likely go with pygmies or nigerians....I prefer minis since they are pets, but I would love a full alpine......I am in love with FunnyRiver's Benny!

Thanks everyone for the kind words and support through our loss, it really means a lot


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss :sigh: 

your others babies look great~ it is cold here too...was a high of 26 today so I let the adults out to play today... sad when you think 26 is warm


:grouphug:


----------

